# Куплю новый баян пр-во Италии



## jem (12 Фев 2017)

Куплю новый баян пр-во Италии эстрадного направления. Предложения в личку.
Инструменты б/у и с выборкой не предлагать.


----------



## zet10 (12 Фев 2017)

А в каком ценовом диапазоне ищите инструмент?с какими характеристиками?


----------



## jem (12 Фев 2017)

Думаю трехголосный рассматривать смысла нет,если только  АККО.  А так: четырехголосный, желательно ломаная дека,диапазон не менее 46. Ценник 200-300


----------



## zet10 (12 Фев 2017)

Есть Акко новый,4-Х голосный в ломанной деке, готовый,5 бород, 15 регистров, цена 320


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (12 Фев 2017)

zet10 (12.02.2017, 16:17) писал:


> Есть Акко новый,4-Х голосный в ломанной деке, готовый,5 бород, 15 регистров, цена 320


 Извиняюсь за офф-топ, а сколько такой же, но готово-выборный стоит? Просто сайт АККО не работает.


----------



## jem (12 Фев 2017)

zet10, не могу понять что за модель готовая? Насколько я знаю в белом варианте у них Мюзет, где 7регистров (трехголосный) и Экспромт 11 регистров (с дублированием, а по сути те же 7),трехголосный. У них есть мюзетовский один регистр. А это похожа на Артист,но  в белом цвете, (регистров 14 я насчитал) тоже не совсем понятно, не 15, а 14. Что на шильдике басовой части написано не видно. И важный вопрос, есть ли регистр Мюзет?


----------



## zet10 (12 Фев 2017)

Готововыборный стоит сейчас 650 тысяч. Данная модель называется Артист, мюзет есть.


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (12 Фев 2017)

zet10 (12.02.2017, 18:15) писал:


> Готововыборный стоит сейчас 650 тысяч.


 Ясно. Про Акко Super лучше не говорите. У меня уже сдали нервы.


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (12 Фев 2017)

Джем, купите Роланд-4-ку новый. И играйте на здоровье


----------



## zet10 (12 Фев 2017)

кто то предпочитает электронные инструменты, а кто то акустику, поэтому не все так однозначно.


----------



## jem (12 Фев 2017)

Думаю что никакие Роланды и миди не заменят натуральность...Я за натур-продукт. Если конечно нет особых требований,то да.


----------



## zet10 (12 Фев 2017)

Полностью согласен.


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (13 Фев 2017)

Натур-продукт-это прекрасно. Но пара тройка тембров быстро надоедят. А тут всё такие синтез и много выбора звуков. А выбор конечно за вами.


----------



## zet10 (13 Фев 2017)

А многие говорят наоборот ,что от синтеза и " много выбора звуков", быстро начинает болеть голова и становится "квадратной"))


----------



## vev (13 Фев 2017)

*ЮрийКазакБаянко*,

вот уж точно не согласен.
Присоединюсь к Юре: синтез - он и в Африке синтез. Заменить настоящий акустический инструмент "мыльница" не можетН даже если на ней написано Roland


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (13 Фев 2017)

vev (13.02.2017, 12:13) писал:


> Заменить настоящий акустический инструмент "мыльница" не можетН даже если на ней написано Roland


 Вот с этого места поподробнее. А где же денег-то взять на акустический инструмент столь любимым Вами гопникам с завалинки, которые помогают обрести истинное лицо русской национальной культуре? Им, мне кажется, только на Роландах  и играть.


----------



## Dmvlad (13 Фев 2017)

dmitrijgoncharov2008 (13.02.2017, 16:07) писал:


> Вот с этого места поподробнее. А где же денег-то взять на акустический инструмент столь любимым Вами гопникам с завалинки, которые помогают обрести истинное лицо русской национальной культуре? Им, мне кажется, только на Роландах  и играть.


Неужели весна наступает? Обострения начались...


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (13 Фев 2017)

Dmvlad (13.02.2017, 16:37) писал:


> Неужели весна наступает? Обострения начались...


 Опять не поняли. Дело в том, что я хуже этих гопников. Я даже на Роланд заработать не могу. Теперь довольны?


----------



## vev (13 Фев 2017)

*dmitrijgoncharov2008*,
Юродствовать заканчиваем однако... Этюд - акустический, а сильно дешевле Роланда. Но вопрос совсем не про деньги был. Начинайте читать, а не только забрасывать народ более чем странными вопросами/темпми


----------



## vyachek (13 Фев 2017)

vev писал:


> *dmitrijgoncharov2008*,
> Юродствовать заканчиваем однако... Этюд - акустический, а сильно дешевле Роланда. Но вопрос совсем не про деньги был. Начинайте читать, а не только забрасывать народ более чем странными вопросами/темпми


Был период - где-то год, восхищался Роландом и играл только на нем. Потом эйфория прошла и всё в нем стало раздражать. Сейчас беру в руки редко - никакого удовольствия от игры.


----------



## zet10 (13 Фев 2017)

Об этом и речь))


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (13 Фев 2017)

Джем же хочет баян как бы для эстрады. А для неё "родимой" как раз мыльницы будут самое то !


----------



## Dmvlad (13 Фев 2017)

Не перестаю удивляться ценам на инструменты , акко и подобные 650!! за такие деньги можно все кнопки из золота сделать... достаточно глянуть и сравнить современные компьютеры и баян... это как сегодня искал кое-что для своего авто - нашел...посмотрел цену того же самого на али-экспресс , заказал там, ибо наценка в магазинах 150%! так на али люди тоже продают - альтруизмом не страдают и свое имеют...вот так вот и живем, а то инфляция-инфляция...


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (13 Фев 2017)

баян стоит как квартира в небольшом городе   дожили


----------



## zet10 (13 Фев 2017)

Кстати при СССР "Юпитер", стоил 6-7 тысяч рублей. Хороший инструмент всегда стоил хороших денег, во все времена( времена военных действий и природных катаклизмов не в счёт)


----------



## Dmvlad (13 Фев 2017)

21век так то на дворе-)) микрочипы с ювелирной точность выпускают, а тут баян до сих пор на коленке строгают-)) Если этот мир и погубят, то маркетологи будут виноваты-)


----------



## vev (13 Фев 2017)

*Dmvlad*,

Дима, не сравнивай. Электроника, которая выпускается в Китае тоннами на потоке и инструмент разумного класса, требуют разных затрат и имеют сильно разную рентабельность и спрос. При всем при том, баян/аккордеон в Китае можно сотни за полторы взять. Правда играть на нем будет невозможно.

В Китае инструмент делают полдня, а чтобы получить нормального уровня концертник из Италии, надо с пол-года подождать


----------



## glory (13 Фев 2017)

Кстати, а при СССР "Юпитер" 6 -7 тысяч рублей стоил вне фабрики... А на фабрике гос. цена - 3600 рублей... 15 - чехол.. 4 - бархатка... ))


----------



## zet10 (13 Фев 2017)

Только купить на фабрике за эту цену было его не реально))... 3600 эта цена кускового была, цельный стоил пять на фабрике, так что вот как то так.


----------



## Dmvlad (14 Фев 2017)

Все равно не убедили , просто производство баянов идет как идет, технологии прошли мимо производства баяна, а они есть... Кто сумеет их применить первым с достойным качеством, тот и будет на коне. Идет простая продажа брэндов... как например Тойота, но даже там начали понимать, что это тупиковый путь продаж и развития. Рано или поздно настанет предел, когда одним инструментом всю фабрику не накормишь. В общем-то цены 650 уже запредельные, какими бы сказками о чудо-ручной сборке нас не кормили. Уж голоса точно можно делать не хуже , а то и лучше технологичными путями, не говоря уже о всех остальных комплектующих.., остается только сборка. 
Другой вопрос, что вся прибыль "элитного" баянопрома держится на сказках о чудо мастерстве ручной сборки, на древности истории производства той или иной марки инструмента, пока еще держится...тут уж либо спрос упадет на ноль, т.к. инструменты относительно низкой ценовой категории откровенное фуфло брать не будут, уже не особо берут, и дорогие игрушки тоже имеют свой предел. Поэтому  из-за отсутствия спроса придется либо улучшить качество инструментов низкой ценовой категории, либо свои аппетиты поумерить в высокой ценовой категории, как говорится в фильме? = "жить захочешь-не так раскорячишься". 
И кстати хоть Китай и хаят, но давайте не забывать, какой эта страна была еще 20 лет назад и какая она сейчас, уж баяны то они точно научатся делать хорошие, там баян любят много народа, а знаете много народа в Ките это сколько? И начнутся слезы о прошлом баянопрома в России на его могиле


----------



## glory (14 Фев 2017)

zet10 (14.02.2017, 00:31) писал:


> Только купить на фабрике за эту цену было его не реально))... 3600 эта цена кускового была, цельный стоил пять на фабрике, так что вот как то так.


Так значит это у меня на кусках  стояло клеймо Киселева?


----------



## zet10 (14 Фев 2017)

А Вы в каком году инструмент покупали? Может о разных годах мы говорим?


----------



## glory (14 Фев 2017)

Скорее всего.. Это было в 1974 году... Я понимаю, что столько не живут.... Кусковых, насколько знаю, тогда еще не было..


----------



## vev (14 Фев 2017)

glory писал:


> Скорее всего.. Это было в 1974 году... Я понимаю, что столько не живут.... Кусковых, насколько знаю, тогда еще не было..


точно помню, и небо тогда голубее было и трава зеленее и баяны, видимо, дешевле


----------



## zet10 (14 Фев 2017)

Я же речь вел о 85-87 годах, как видите цены существенно подорожали)). А  если перевести  курс на нынешние деньги ,то баян должен стоить 5 миллионов рублей,а Вы все говорите дорого и производителей ругаете))... Цены упали почти в 10 раз))


----------



## glory (14 Фев 2017)

Dmvlad (14.02.2017, 04:27) писал
производство баянов идет как идет, технологии прошли мимо производства баяна, а они есть... ..Уж голоса точно можно делать не хуже , а то и лучше технологичными путями, не говоря уже о всех остальных комплектующих.., остается только сборка... ..Поэтому  из-за отсутствия спроса придется либо улучшить качество инструментов низкой ценовой категории, либо свои аппетиты поумерить в высокой ценовой категории... 
И согласен, и не согласен.. Да, можно сделать высокотехнологичный баян.. И можно наладить производство таких баянов, построить конвейер..
А сколько стоит конвейер на Тойоте (Вы ее давеча упоминали..) стоимость его ес-но будет наложена на стоиость баяна и поделена на кол-во баянов... И кому надо столько высококласных баянов? А если их будет немного, или их не будут покупать (просто не всем, как скажем телевизоры, они нужны), то они будут еще дороже, чем сейчас... Плюс абсолютно лишены индивидуальности... Ну, это уже лирика...


----------



## Dmvlad (14 Фев 2017)

*glory*, 
вы просто очень далеки от производственных процессов, поверьте сущие копейки будет стоить технологичное оборудование, тем более оно не сложное будет. Самое сложное оборудование предполагаю это - изготовление голосовой части и то, сложное для обывателя.  Конвейер не нужен, думаю все оборудование для производства основных деталей может занять не больше 100м2 и + сборочный цех... ну 200м2. Этого будет достаточного для выпуска достойных инструментов в нужном количестве для окупаемости и получения прибыли, при достойном качестве и цене. Просто это сейчас никому не надо, пока живы сказки и в них верят и им подыгрывают, а именно об истории фабрики и о душе вложенной мастером в инструмент. Как дети ей богу.  Цена того оборудования, если задаться целью будет - не сравнить с Тойотовским конвейером, т.е. в РАЗЫ дешевле. Предполагаю около 5-7 млн на наши деньги, пусть 10...это много...?всего то 10-15 штук баянов АККО   Кстати Тойота (и не только Тойота) каждые 5 лет меняет свои модели, соответственно оснастку ВСЕГО своего оборудования, при этом цену машин в России мы знаем... делите примерно на 2  - это цена за границей за сложнейший механизм! и она равна стоимости баяна...    
красная цена новому Юпитеру и Акко с хорошей прибылью на мой взгляд 250, ну 300 с большой натяжкой, это если еще стразами Своровски украсить... А пока производство баянов работает по принципу как в песенке из к/ф "Буратино" ---  Пока живут на свете дураки, обманом жить нам стало быть с руки. 
Сорри если кого-нибудь обидел...Не поймите меня превратно.


----------



## olegoleg19742 (14 Фев 2017)

Dmvlad ,Вы упомянули про гололсовую часть инструмента,как наиболее сложную в изготовлении в прошлом,и,опираясь на технологии,которые шагнули вперед,о возможности удешевить,упростить,итп.А ведь голосовые планки отвечают в основном за физические  свойства звука,но не за его тембральный окрас.К примеру-инструменты с пластиковыми резонаторами,алюминиевыми полукорпусами,полимерными залогами-звучат,как правило говенно.Так что не все можно поменять за счет технологий.


----------



## Dmvlad (14 Фев 2017)

*olegoleg19742*,
И что меняет то что вы написали? Это частности,  делать можно хоть из чугуна...сути это не меняет...тут вот на авито резонаторы за 30 продают 6 шт...обхохочешься какая сложная вещь https://m.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/rezonatory_dlya_italyanskogo_bay


ana_522845241
А какая подача объявления! Купить что ли?Это же резонаторы БуГаРи! Поавда их доработать надо...но это мелочи-))


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (14 Фев 2017)

vev (13.02.2017, 17:24) писал:


> Юродствовать заканчиваем однако... Этюд - акустический, а сильно дешевле Роланда. Но вопрос совсем не про деньги был. Начинайте читать, а не только забрасывать народ более чем странными вопросами/темпми


 Ну может и закончу, если ответите на один простой вопрос - где, кем, когда, как и сколько нужно работать, чтобы окупить инструмент равный по стоимости автомобилю hyundai solaris? Я имею ввиду работу в сфере культуры и искусства и желательно - академической культуры и искусства.


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (14 Фев 2017)

Dmvlad (14.02.2017, 15:33) писал:


> красная цена новому Юпитеру и Акко с хорошей прибылью на мой взгляд 250, ну 300 с большой натяжкой, это если еще стразами Своровски украсить... А пока производство баянов работает по принципу как в песенке из к/ф "Буратино" --- Пока живут на свете дураки, обманом жить нам стало быть с руки.Сорри если кого-нибудь обидел...Не поймите меня превратно.


 Подписываюсь. В точку. Меня Вы не обидете, но вот призводителей надо обидеть. Imho.


----------



## glory (14 Фев 2017)

Опять сцепились... Ну что ж.. Разомнем косточки.
Вы самый умный? Или Вам это кто-то сказал?(© Кин-дза -дза). Флаг, как говорится в руки.. Почему бы и не организовать такое производство? И доказать всем, как мы не правы? Наводнить т.с. дешевыми инструментами великолепного качества. Если не ошибаюсь, последнее самое молодое подобное предприятие - именно АККО.. Но почему-то мне кажется, что не все так просто, иначе это уже давно придумали бы...
Яркий пример. Первый механический (в смысле не програмный) тюнер для настройки мне привезли с Голандии. И цена ему была 150$. Человек извиняясь чек показывал, потому как сам был в шоке. У нас в то время можно было за такие деньги весьма крутой телевизор купить.. И то и другое - электроника.  Сложность - вообще не сопоставима. Только телек, как уже писал, всем нужен,  а тюнер?


----------



## Dmvlad (14 Фев 2017)

glory писал
Не хочется читать лекции, да это вам судя по всему не надо...Не надо путать средства производства с продукцией...средства вы покупаете 1раз и производите много готовой продукции.. Получаете прибыль...
То что акко молодое предприятие ни о чем не говорит, прибыль можно пропить, а можно пустить в производство, покупать активы в виде средств производства, вкладывать в разработки, и тд и тп...все это необходимо для снижения затрат при улучшении качества продукции, чтобы быть конкурентноспособным. Мало оынка? Есть Китай, Америка(тут была тема о покупке баяна в Америке...их там нет) конкурируй с Италией в конце концов...так нет этого не надо... Сказки пока несут хорошую сверхприбыль-)) Похоже это всех устраивает? Ради бога-)) подождем китайцев...они подтянутся, увидите лет через 5-7... И где будут юпитеры и акко ? 
Знал бы прикуп...лет 20 назад занялся бы этим производством-)) коней на переправе уже менять поздно-))


----------



## glory (14 Фев 2017)

Я хотел прежде всего обратить внимание на т.с. потребность в продукции на душу населения. Исходя из потребности вытекает рентабильность.. А уже из рентабильности можно думать о целесообразности... Так мне каггется...©


----------



## Dmvlad (14 Фев 2017)

glory/ писал:


> Я хотел прежде всего обратить внимание на т.с. потребность в продукции на душу населения. Исходя из потребности вытекает рентабильность.. А уже из рентабильности можно думать о целесообразности... Так мне каггется...©


Далеко ходить не надо...абсолютно пустая ниша -баяны для любителей, то что есть на рынке, считай его нет, либо дорого, покупать дерьмового качества инструмент за такие деньги? Потому все ищут и играют на стареньких Терках, Тулах, Вельтах, кому повезло больше на Юпитерах...шаманят и играют. Было бы предложение за вменяемые деньги более лучшего качества инструментов, поверьте...будут брать, менять старые на новые, а старые упадут в цене в разы... Про остальные рынки уже писал.


----------



## vev (14 Фев 2017)

*Dmvlad*,

Дима, мы ж в прошлом годе уже по этому поводу столько копей поломали...
Позволь свое мнение несколько обозначить. Вот есть плохо ли, хороший ли конвейер у Scandalli/Pigini/Bugari. И что? Звук у них получается стандартный и неинтересный. Беру свою Вику и понимаю, что некая доля рас3.14здяйства при ее изготовлении дают ей гораздо больше души. 

Ну не очень интересны конвейерные ширпотребовские инструменты.
Да и по поводу цены - не надо горячиться. Общую себестоимость просчитать здесь не так просто. Рынок мал и накладные расходы будут весьма ощутимыми. Да и колебания спроса не позволят сильно упасть по цене. Да и смысла в этом особого нет: если тот же Баринов вполне может гнать на запад?


----------



## glory (14 Фев 2017)

Ну и сколько их, этих любителей? Или баян востребован в любом качестве на уровне смартфона? Которые, кстати, те же китайцы сразу определили в приоритет.. А совсем не баян. И так кругом.. Китайцев и их товары можно считать лакмусовой бумажкой в сфере производства
Поймите правильно. Да, я хотел бы чтобы и ширпотреб и эксклюзив были хорошего качества.. Только такое желание, оно ведь на поверхности, оно общечеловеческое... И не может быть, что не выпускаются инструменты в том самом качестве и цене только из-за меркантильных соображений..


----------



## vev (14 Фев 2017)

dmitrijgoncharov2008 (14.02.2017, 18:20) писал:


> Ну может и закончу, если ответите на один простой вопрос - где, кем, когда, как и сколько нужно работать, чтобы окупить инструмент равный по стоимости автомобилю hyundai solaris? Я имею ввиду работу в сфере культуры и искусства и желательно - академической культуры и искусства.


А что ж вы все про музыку? А в других областях ситуация другая? Сколько надо простому инженеру горбатится для покупки концертного инструмента, осциллографа (хороший стоит пятнашку зеленых и больше), автомобиля? И что из этого следует? То, что вы не можете заработать, еще ничего не значит


----------



## Dmvlad (14 Фев 2017)

vev (14.02.2017, 20:29) писал:


> Ну не очень интересны конвейерные ширпотребовские инструменты.Да и по поводу цены - не надо горячиться. Общую себестоимость просчитать здесь не так просто. Рынок мал и накладные расходы будут весьма ощутимыми. Да и колебания спроса не позволят сильно упасть по цене. Да и смысла в этом особого нет: если тот же Баринов вполне может гнать на запад?


Жень...ну мы их и не видели эти инструменты, кстати Тулы заказные...разве не конвеерная сборка была в СССР? А ведь играют неплохо...Рынок не малый...зря так говорите, есть ведь еще малая доля ДМШ, людей купивших для заработка и тд и тп... Развея я сказал о выпуске партий по 100000 шт в год? Нет...но 1000 в год разлетались бы как горячие пироги. Накладные в этом производстве можно свести практически к мизеру... Просто работать надо, а не зарабатывать на 2-3 баянах в год...а это у нас разучились делать...


----------



## Dmvlad (14 Фев 2017)

glory (14.02.2017, 20:31) писал:


> Ну и сколько их, этих любителей? Или баян востребован в любом качестве на уровне смартфона? Которые, кстати, те же китайцы сразу определили в приоритет.. А совсем не баян. И так кругом.. Китайцев и их товары можно считать лакмусовой бумажкой в сфере производства


Подождите немного...не торопитесь...все будет... А любителей не поверите - очень большое количество и при доступном по цене инструменте будет прибавляться..


----------



## vev (14 Фев 2017)

*Dmvlad*,

Дима,
3-4 инструмента в день на 100 метрах - получится Китай. Да, стоить будет меньше, но звучать по-китайски будет


----------



## Dmvlad (14 Фев 2017)

vev писал:


> *Dmvlad*,
> 
> Дима,
> 3-4 инструмента в день на 100 метрах - получится Китай. Да, стоить будет меньше, но звучать по-китайски будет


Сложно говорить о том чего нет и не ожидается-))


----------



## vev (14 Фев 2017)

*Dmvlad*,
Ну ты разбери свою Тулу и собери. За день точно не справишься...


----------



## zet10 (14 Фев 2017)

Жарковато становится))...уже на протяжении 20 лет слышу заявления открыть производство баянов и аккордеонов в России и "свернуть всем шею"! А воз и ныне там! Вчера мне сказали,что некий Зимин,заказал итальянский фильц на общую сумму ажно в 15 тысяч рублей, которую так и не смог отдать!Об чем тут говорить можно?... Есть конкретика предложите, с удовольствием приму участие... А так? Очередное переливание...


----------



## Dmvlad (14 Фев 2017)

vev писал:


> *Dmvlad*,
> Ну ты разбери свою Тулу и собери. За день точно не справишься...


Ну если бы каждый день этим занимался, то почему бы нет?-)) там то только собирать-)) помню привез в сибирь технологию одну в 2000г. Мужиков полгода обучал и сам обучался...сейчас для нас она просто уже даже не интересна в профессиональном плане, производительность просто бешенная стала с годами при отменном качестве... Так что...не боги горшки обжигают...


----------



## vev (14 Фев 2017)

Dmvlad (14.02.2017, 21:14) писал:


> не боги горшки обжигают...


Так на горшке китайском особо желающих играть не находится


----------



## Dmvlad (14 Фев 2017)

zet10 (14.02.2017, 21:10) писал:


> Зимин


Видел в ютубе его баяны... Сайт... Вроде заявлено неплохо, в живую не видел и не слышал, да и сам он по моему где то накосячил...судов  что то многовато с его участием-))


----------



## zet10 (14 Фев 2017)

ай яй яй...))... Наверное большущие объемы продаж были, и конкуренты решили его засудить))


----------



## Dmvlad (14 Фев 2017)

vev 

Опять двадцать пять-)) Жень не о Китае речь-)) Китай ждем еще лет 5-7-)) О наших говорю...не шевелятся, не хотят и тд и тп... -))


----------



## Dmvlad (14 Фев 2017)

*zet10, 
*
Ладно по другому скажу... Колхозник тоже знает как скотинку вырастить, а вот как правильно выростить, продать и не прогореть при этом?..и что выростить это только полдела...-)) так и в том случае на мое имхо-))


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (14 Фев 2017)

vev (14.02.2017, 20:33) писал:


> А что ж вы все про музыку? А в других областях ситуация другая? Сколько надо простому инженеру горбатится для покупки концертного инструмента, осциллографа (хороший стоит пятнашку зеленых и больше), автомобиля? И что из этого следует? То, что вы не можете заработать, еще ничего не значит


 Потому что форум, imho, музыкальный и для музыкантов, а не для инженеров-химиков. Уж простите. А осциллограф для чего? Для радиолюбительства? Я задал Вам конкретный вопрос. Более того, заработать я могу, но такие деньги в инструмент для удовольствия не вложу никогда. У меня есть тойота королла - для работы и для семьи и вожу её не только я. В 2004 году она стоила 550000р. и служит до сих пор. А с аккордеоном что делать? Что? Я не понимаю. И я не Шишкин. А таких как Шишкин - мало и инструментов соответственно немного нужно. Как бы Вам сказать, я за разумное самоограничение. Imho.


----------



## vev (14 Фев 2017)

*dmitrijgoncharov2008*,

Ну и упивайтесь своим непониманием сколько угодно. Ваше право. 
А я вложил и вложу в инструменты столько, сколько сочту необходимым. Могу себе позволить. Согласен, что с зарплатой в 30тр об этом задумываться не приходится, но и это не моя проблема.  Я же могу купить инструмент за одну  командировку. У нас разные подходы к жизни. Каждый останется при своем. Кто-то ездит на Королле и получает удовольствие, а кто-то на Дискавери и тоже получает от этого удовольствие. Каждому свое. 

Что делать с аккордеоном? Вам? Не знаю, а я получаю удовольствие от общения с этим прекрасным инструментом и пытаюсь прыгнуть здесь выше своей головы, совершенствуя навыки игры.  Вы же, насколько я понимаю, наоборот пытаетесь пригнуться... Самоограничивайте себя сколько хотите, а я лучше постараюсь получить бОльший доход, чтобы этим не заниматься


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (14 Фев 2017)

vev (14.02.2017, 22:00) писал:


> Я же могу купить инструмент за одну командировку.


 Вопрос был в следующем - что это за "волшебная" работа, если не секрет?


----------



## vev (14 Фев 2017)

*dmitrijgoncharov2008*,
никакого секрета. Запуск и ремонт ЯМР спектрометров. Хотите присоединиться?

Этот в Мюнхене


Присоединяйтесь, барон... Присоединяйтесь


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (14 Фев 2017)

vev (14.02.2017, 22:11) писал:


> Запуск и ремонт ЯМР спектрометров. Хотите присоединиться?


 Ни в коем случае! Мне уже плохо...


----------



## zet10 (14 Фев 2017)

Жень, теперь я понимаю почему ты так любишь музыку))... Ну а про возможность купить инструмент за одну командировку это ты уж через чур! Зачем ты это сказал? ))...Я хотел что б тебя все считали бедным и больным, а ты всем открыл правду что богатый и здоровый))... Кстати не забуть,что очередное путешествие на Луну в марте месяце,я уже с тобой забил!)).


----------



## vev (14 Фев 2017)

zet10 (14.02.2017, 23:12) писал:


> Кстати не забуть,что очередное путешествие на Луну в марте месяце,я уже с тобой забил!)).


Успеть бы из Тегерана вернуться. ...  Местная пентатоника-зараза изрядно достала. ...


----------



## zet10 (14 Фев 2017)

А ты их Аккордеончиком дави ежели чего. ... Аккордеончиком... Ну если конечно он у тебя там вдруг под рукой.


----------



## vev (14 Фев 2017)

*zet10*,

здесь у меня только тапочек, коим хочется всех задавить... Особливо после поездке в час пик по столице... Они здесь ездят под лозунгом: Ни метра по прямой...


----------



## ze_go (14 Фев 2017)

zet10 (14.02.2017, 23:12) писал:


> Жень, теперь я понимаю почему ты так любишь музыку))... Ну а про возможность купить инструмент за одну командировку это ты уж через чур! Зачем ты это сказал? ))...Я хотел что б тебя все считали бедным и больным, а ты всем открыл правду что богатый и здоровый))... Кстати не забуть,что очередное путешествие на Луну в марте месяце,я уже с тобой забил!)).


 vev (14.02.2017, 23:28) писал:


> Успеть бы из Тегерана вернуться. ...  Местная пентатоника-зараза изрядно достала. ...


 zet10 (14.02.2017, 23:36) писал:


> А ты их Аккордеончиком дави ежели чего. ... Аккордеончиком... Ну если конечно он у тебя там вдруг под рукой.


 vev (14.02.2017, 23:46) писал:


> здесь у меня только тапочек, коим хочется всех задавить... Особливо после поездке в час пик по столице... Они здесь ездят под лозунгом: Ни метра по прямой...


на лицо флуд, обоим бан))


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (14 Фев 2017)

vev (14.02.2017, 22:11) писал:


> Присоединяйтесь, барон... Присоединяйтесь


 Да, я правда дурак. И зачем я Вам про советских мастеров баянного искусства писал? Разве это сопоставимо - ЯМР и СМБИ?


----------



## dj.sator (14 Фев 2017)

*vev, извините, а как вы решаете вопрос занятий на инструменте находясь в командировках?
*


----------



## vev (15 Фев 2017)

*dj.sator*,
Плохо решаю... Если еду налегке - беру тренажер правой клавы. Если навьюченным - то не беру. Да и времени обычно в командировках нет. Радует то, что как правило больше недели запуск не длится. Увы, но аккордеон - вещь плоховозимая 
dmitrijgoncharov2008 (15.02.2017, 00:08) писал:


> Да, я правда дурак.


 похвальная самокритика...Вы все пытаетесь юродствовать?


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (15 Фев 2017)

vev (15.02.2017, 07:06) писал:


> похвальная самокритика...Вы все пытаетесь юродствовать?


 Нет, для непонятливых - дубль два - какое отношение Ваши хвалёные спектрографы имеют к музыке? И Вы какое к ней имеете отношение? Почему Вы не модерируете форум инженеров-химиков? Вы считаете, что Вас здесь будут уважать за дорогой инструмент? Вопросы вполне понятные и однозначные. Если Вы до сих пор этого не понимаете - могу сделать третий дубль...


----------



## vev (15 Фев 2017)

*dmitrijgoncharov2008*,

Отвечаю по порядку:

1. Вопросы про модерирование не ко мне, а к хозяину форума.
2. К музыке отношение имею, как и многие другие, не окончившие Консу, вами, кстати, тоже неоконченную...
3. Вопросы уважения и неуважения ни коим образом вас не касаются и от вас не зависят. Я хотел бы надеяться, что цена и качество инструмента ни у кого из местных обитателей не связывается с таким понятием, как "уважение".
4. Попытка наезда на модератора будет впредь наказываться. Я долго терпел ваши выкрутасы. Больше не буду. Все свои комплексы исследуйте в другом месте. Насколько я помню, Форум Классика от вас уже избавилась?...


----------



## Kuzalogly (15 Фев 2017)

dmitrijgoncharov2008 писал:


> 1.  Какое отношение Ваши хвалёные спектрографы имеют к музыке? И Вы какое к ней имеете отношение?
> 2.  Вы считаете, что Вас здесь будут уважать за дорогой инструмент?


Дмитрий, Вы, возможно, очень музыкальны и образованы. Честь Вам. Но в процессе функционирования интернет- ресурсов Вы просто дитя малое)... Ибо:

1. Модератор может вообще не знать ни одной ноты, и даже не иметь понятия не только о СМБИ, но и о АБВГД. Модератор следит за выполнением ПФ. Чтобы не было мата, чтобы никто не разжигал национальную, религиозную вражду, не устраивал холивары из собственных зелёных соплей, и т.д. 

2. А зачем его "уважать"? В ПФ про это не сказано  ни слова. Уважайте в первую очередь себя.


----------



## Dmvlad (15 Фев 2017)

Добавлю... а собственно какая разница кто есть кто по образованию? Главное одно, что для кого-то музыка - это только радио в авто, а для кого-то больше, кто-то ей занимаентся профессионально, а для кого-то это хобби. И знаете *Дмитрий Гончаров*... Иногда бывает так, что хобби для человека гораздо важнее своей основной профессии. Так например у меня работает человек, для которого выращивать дома лимоны разных сортов гораздо интереснее и он про это знает ВСЕ на уровне кандитата наук, чем работать сварщиком, хотя сварщик он тоже отменный... так что коней попридержите, закончите сначала то , где вы не доучились, потом добейтесь в своей отрасли или хобби хоть чего-либо  и только потои *можете пробовать* учить людей как жить правильно, а до тех пор вы можете только высказывать свое мнение, которое с большой степенью вероятности не будет восприниматься как хотелось бы вам...


----------

